# Eevee Update 12 weeks old



## Northern Star (Apr 14, 2011)

Well now had Eevee for 4 weeks our apricot from Sylmls and she is settling in great. Going through the night at last ! did take her a while and walking on the lead and sitting. Still very nippy when she meets new people and gets overexcited but giving her a chew stick takes her mind off it.

Managed to cut all her nails today....well while she was asleep so cheating really ! A question though her dew claws are still on but they are very dark and I cannot see the quick should I just cut off the very end or ask the vet to do it ? if i cut the quick will it bleed forever and how could i stop it .

have posted a pic of her, she really loves ball play i have to say and seems to be really friendly with other dogs.

My main problem is not stepping on her as she is so small and keeps standing on my feet, I did tread on her today and she yelped for so long lifting her back leg up that I thought I had broken her leg, but ten mins after she was back walking around ekkkk
would love to hear from michelle and anyone else who picked up the puppies recently. will post up some pics


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there glad she s doing so well, its great you can all keep in touch. I dont think I'd attempt dew claws and would assume they'd bleed alot but then stop. Mable was always under foot and got trodden on a couple of times , you feel so mean. She sounds to be doing really well ... look forward to picks of when you have a sybling meet x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They do get under foot alot at that age, we were forever stepping on lady...they learn to get out of the way. 

as for the dew claws, just a little off the tip and the more times you trim the more the quick receeds....there is stuff to stop the quick from bleeding if you do happen to catch it I just can't recall what it is called at this time...someome on here will be able to tell you for sure

my vet did a nail trim at every visit which was very helpful


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes they really do get under your feet. We all had to learn to move slowly and carefully!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the dew claws will not bleed anymore than than the normal nails, their are quick stop things that you can by form the vets but its easy enough to get a bar of soap and just dig tha nail in. 

just take the tip off, just do it little bit at a time. sleeping is the best time, play with her paws and everything.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi. It's day 4 with Poppy, and after a fab start she had a little accident in the house today, but overall she is settling in great. She is exactly the same, following me around like my shadow. I have stepped on her twice today already! Whenever I stop she just sits on my feet. 

She sleeps through the night in her cage - although I haven't managed to get it out of our bedroom into the hall quite yet, but will tackle this one at the weekend. I can't complain - she has toileted outside really well, is really patient with the kids who wont leave her alone, and is such a softie in the evening when the kids are in bed and its our quiet time for cuddles! 

Are you still feeding Royal Canin? Think I might swap to James Wellbeloved. We were also advised by our vets to have an extra booster at 16 weeks for Parvo - anyone else had this?

I haven't had chance to sort out Photobucket yet, but will do asap. Keep me posted with Eevee's progress.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> We were also advised by our vets to have an extra booster at 16 weeks for Parvo - anyone else had this?


Nothing mentioned by my vet after 2nd jab. I'm just going to wait now for the normal annual booster. I have heard about some Vets pushing lots of stuff for the sales revenue, perhaps ask him some more questions about why he thinks it's required? 

Clare


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We did Parvo because we will be taking lady camping....i have heard, if you take your dog anywhere where wild animals could be then it is a good idea.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

sounds like things are going well  we stepped on rufus quite a few times and sometimes it was terrible, he cried like we broke his leg too! i was so embarrassed! but they really do learn.... though he still likes to sit on our feet when we stop!


----------



## helen (Apr 13, 2011)

hi again poppy seems to have always been here!settled in well sleeps through in kitchen no accidents in night now for about week.still bit bitey if excited like evee but less so likes chew must be sore poor thing.fab at various commands as long as have treat in your hand just found she can jump on sofa and climbs stairs(squeezes through stair gate)but cries as cant get down.not been out for walk yet as only had 2nd jabs last thurs cant wait nor can poppy she gets so excited when we carry her out nice to keep in touch will get pics on so we can compare


----------



## Northern Star (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes we are still feeding Eevee Royal Canin and she seems fine on it so will just keep going. She won 4th in the prettiest Bitch competition at the weekend with my daughter who was delighted !

I would love to know how big her sisters are as I think she is quite small, just had her weighed at 2.6 kg at 12 weeks and about 10inch to the shoulder does this sound about right ? would be great to know what the others weigh etc

Saw another 15 week old at the show and he was huge nearly double the size and from a minature/cocker too, don't mind though as we wanted a small one. The vet did not suggest we have an extra booster for parvo though she had enough already check they are not trying to oversell to you !

i bought Advocate an all in one product for worns and fleas from the vet great as not tablets to eat and frontline just one product great news !


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Northern Star said:


> i bought Advocate an all in one product for worns and fleas from the vet great as not tablets to eat and frontline just one product great news !


Think you still need to use an occasional dewormer for roundworm - my vet told me every 6 months, as Advocate doesn't do those.


----------



## Northern Star (Apr 14, 2011)

okay thanks !


----------



## pepper27 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am so excited reading all the comments , we are going to Sylml this Sunday to collect our puppy , she is an apricot girl. Crate is ready, kong and toys bought and appointment at vet on Monday for first jab. Have never crate trained before so a bit apprehensive. Name still not finally decided , we will wait until we see her. Could be Chiara, or Maisie maybe !!! . I will keep in touch and learn how to post photos, am finding it a bit difficult to navigate the site but no doubt will learn.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Northern Star said:


> I would love to know how big her sisters are as I think she is quite small, just had her weighed at 2.6 kg at 12 weeks and about 10inch to the shoulder does this sound about right ? would be great to know what the others weigh etc


The size and weight of them can vary loads. My dog Betty is a year old and still only around 5kg. When I picked her up at 8.5 weeks and she had her first vet check she was only 1.4kg! At 12 weeks she was still under 2kg and I remember her only being around 2.5kg when she finished the first puppy classes at around 15-16 weeks as there was another cockapoo in the class who was the same age and was 4.5kg so already 2kg more than Betty. A friend has a 15 week old cockapoo who is already well over 4kg so again that just goes to show size varies!

But I love knowing what size different puppies from the same litter are as I think it also helps prospective buyers understand the size differences you can get in a litter.


----------



## helen (Apr 13, 2011)

hi reliably informed by my husband that poppy is 11 inch to shoulder and weighs 3.6kg quite challenged getting her to stand still on royal canin and fine no plans to change at moment .Nice to hear of another sylml puppy which litter is she from ?they all look gorgeous on website we saw the mums heavily pregnant when we visited.Going for first walk wed think we must be last ones!our vet said to wait 2 weeks after jab.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Helen. Good luck with the first walk. We have had a few now, but trying to decide which collar and lead works best. Poppy is so inquisitive that I am worried about her pulling and jerking on the collar, so may need to invest in a harness. Going to wait until the first puppy training session on Sunday and ask their advice. 

We waited 10 days after her second jabs on vets advice.


----------

